# Training during pct



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 26, 2012)

So I am about 4 weeks out before i start my PCT, and obviously I have concerns for keeping gains and all that good stuff. Im comfortable with my HCG and Serms that I will be running, and i know they are the best to recover as quickly as possible.

My question is

How have you changed your Training during PCT? How long till you can start to really push yourself again and begin to gain natty? How much can you lose due to overtrainging during PCT??

Any input would be great.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

I know many disagree with me here as I've seen stated in other threads, but I dial it up in PCT. That's when it counts. If you're not continuing to stimulate ALL of those muscle fibers during PCT then you will most certainly lose your recent growth.  I lift as heavy as I can and leave it all on the gym floor...  I continue to eat... pounding down those meals and keeping protein high. Even when you just don't wanna do anything but watch Up on dvd and have a good cry when the guys wife dies... 

Having said that, every fourth week of my program is a deload where I lift at about 60% of my 1Rm's 

But I honestly think that the idea of overtraining is overstated. (No disrespect intended).


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does the possible low T levels affect the process enough for the muscle to go catabolic?? Or does that only have to do with food intake?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Does the possible low T levels affect the process enough for the muscle to go catabolic?? Or does that only have to do with food intake?



The rest of your bodies hormones are still functioning. Insulin, GH etc... Food will keep you going.  Its all the more important in PCT to eat.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2012)

i go really easy the first 3 days of pct....

than slowly get back to where i was in about a wk.  the first few days suck tho....like really really bad.  even on 60mg nolva + 150mg clomid

than after day 3 i taper down to 40mg nolva & 75mg clomid


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't change a thing with my workouts.  just eat!  Like gymrat said, the first 3 or 4 days are very rough but it slowly comes back.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 27, 2012)

I just started week 2 of my pct and I am training as hard as I was while I was on cycle. Now I am a lot more tired and wear down quicker. My body is pretty good about telling me when I need to quit. I have not dropped any weight yet. Most of my cycle was bunk but the last 3 weeks of prop were wonderful. The main thing I think is food. I take in 5 -6,000 cal. per day and I dont miss a meal. I will add some ranch dressing to it if it means getting it down or not.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2012)

Aw man now I am getting confused. this one is not clear cut


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Crazzzy Mikes PCT training is totally diff, I guess this is just another one of those personal preference figure out your own body things.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 27, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Crazzzy Mikes PCT training is totally diff, I guess this is just another one of those personal preference figure out your own body things.



it is....and this is your first cycle so don't be too worried about it.  just eat and listen to your body


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 27, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> it is....and this is your first cycle so don't be too worried about it.  just eat and listen to your body



X2 I believe evryone will had to figured out on their own what works for you and what is the best way to do it just depend on your body  reaction to what you doing.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Bra's!!


----------

